# On the 2nd Molt - lost flight feathers - struggling with flying



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

As you know Biz is going through his 2nd molt... and has lost a lot of feathers. Many of them flight feathers, but he's losing a lot of feathers in general.

Today he lost more flight feathers on his wings (two long ones... appears to be a long one on each side, so he doesn't really have any of the long wing feathers anymore)... and I noticed he is struggling with his flying. He can fly but it's nothing like he could do previously. It was almost like having clipped wings. He couldn't get the height and had to flap harder.

I trust that this is normal, but I thought I would inquire just in case. Because I was thinking... in nature that would be really dangerous. He wouldn't be able to keep up with his flock. 

He is so awesome. He is getting through his molt with a really cheerful attitude.


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

Aw no I hope poor biz feels better soon  I'll be sending my wishes too him <3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

Abeyance said:


> Aw no I hope poor biz feels better soon  I'll be sending my wishes too him <3
> 
> Thank you... !   He seems to be in good spirits so far. Chirping his little face off.


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

That's absolutely adorable! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Poor little Biz! He's just going through a particularly rough time right now, but as his feathers grow back in he'll be able to gain more altitude :thumbsup:

I hope he feels better soon! :fingerx:


----------



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

StarlingWings said:


> Poor little Biz! He's just going through a particularly rough time right now, but as his feathers grow back in he'll be able to gain more altitude :thumbsup:
> 
> I hope he feels better soon! :fingerx:


Thanks StarlingWings! He's in a great mood all things considered. He can fly... but it sounds funny and I can see the difference (it's louder, he has to flap harder to not go as high.) But he's been a real champ. Very cheerful. Thx...!


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

Poor guy, Fido, Berty and I all wish for a speedy feathergrowth, so he once again can fly properly!


----------



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

ReneBC said:


> Poor guy, Fido, Berty and I all wish for a speedy feathergrowth, so he once again can fly properly!


Thanks so much. He seems to be in pretty good spirits, and still flying around a bit. It sounds different though, and he's not sailing through the air like he normally can.

It's the weirdest thing for me, when he's preening, and he pulls out a large feather. It's like "Oh, there goes a wing feather." "Oh there goes a tail feather." That's a weird sight.

To be clear, he's not plucking them out, I think they're just ready to come out and they might come out while he's doing his regular preening.

Thanks so much... !


----------

